
Louvre closed today due to all hands meeting on coronavirus - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/01/world/coronavirus-news.html#link-7d8ecec4
======
Munky-Necan
I'm surprised that there haven't been more efforts in the West to contain
COVID-19.

